# Nissan GT-R Showcase Video is Pure Car Porn [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

If you're a fan of car porn (and really, who isn't), you have to feast your eyes on the new showcase video for the Nissan GT-R.

Brought to you by motor sports film company Clash Production, this flashy video will keep you mesmerized for 2:12 which turns out, is not nearly long enough. Shot against the backdrop of Dubai, we're treated to the beauty and art that the Nissan GT-R can inspire.

Watch the video after the jump it's just over 2 minutes long. But be warned this video is so cool you may feel the urge to light up a cigarette after it's done.

More: *Nissan GT-R Showcase Video is Pure Car Porn [Video]* on Autoguide.com


----------

